# Tanks of Disney



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

Nice shots, the Living Seas/Seas with Nemo and Friends has some great tanks.

Did you get to see the Cichlid pools on the Pangani Trails in Animal Kingdom? Fantastic displays.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Yea. Still have to post them. Amazing little ponds they have just filled. Will be posting a ton more tonight after I finish my research paper.


----------



## Acro (Jul 7, 2012)

Very cool! Thanks for posting! What park is that at?


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

The ones posted already are at Epcot in the Nemo exhibit. I have a bunch more I plan on showing. Also at animal kingdom as fisheye mentioned there are a couple planted pools along one of the walking trails with thousand of cichlids in them. I'm not joking. Will post them a little later. I was amazed. Some 6"+, some as small as 2". Really amazing.


----------



## Charrr89 (May 15, 2013)

Awe I can't see the pics


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Charrr89 said:


> Awe I can't see the pics


Hmm. I wonder why not. Maybe I will try posting links instead. Anybody else having trouble?


----------



## Kat12 (Aug 11, 2013)

jeepguy said:


> Hmm. I wonder why not. Maybe I will try posting links instead. Anybody else having trouble?


they work for me


----------



## DTDPlanted (Apr 2, 2012)

Great thread idea! I cant help but take some pictures of the tanks every time I'm there


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

One of the ciclid pools.








I found Nemo








Who can find Mickey?








More cichlids








Some seahorses


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I still have a lot more. I guess if people keep looking and commenting I will continue to keep posting more pics. I hope everyone enjoys!


----------



## mot (Sep 17, 2011)

The tank with the bridge over it is definetly my favorite kind of tank.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

mot said:


> The tank with the bridge over it is definetly my favorite kind of tank.


Here is the other side of the bridge and it wraps around to the picture where my son is standing.


----------



## jpappy789 (Jul 28, 2013)

Dang...I wanna swim with the cichlids.:icon_eek:


----------



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

Hope you don't mind if I add some of my shots of the cichlid display in the Pangani Walking Trail this thread, it's one of my favorite areas in WDW:


----------



## EricShane (Sep 3, 2013)

Those cichlid ponds are amazing! Thank God I dont live down south or I would be tempted to have one lol


----------



## gordonrichards (Jun 20, 2009)

I have the same exact photos from Animal Kingdom this summer as well, in exactly the same spots. :^)

Hope you guys had a great time down there!


----------



## kcoscia (Jul 24, 2013)

jealoussssss


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

How dare you fisheye. 
Its cool. You saves me some time in posting more that i had. probably running out of room on the image hoster. I am really impressed with my phones camera to be honest. Its not the 41 megapixel one but can take picture just as well as my wife's $700 camera. Carl Zeiss lense too, what ever that is.
Still have a bunch more shots to show people. On the train from the airport home right now. Will post more tonight. Glad people are enjoying it as much as I did. Disney really does a great job making each "tank" look like an ecosystem. Especially the cichlid pools.


----------



## Jonnywhoop (May 30, 2012)

I can imagine the feeding frenzy of that cichlids tank! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## fisheye (Aug 12, 2013)

I felt a little funny about it, but I really like that area a lot so I wanted to share some more views of it. Glad you had a good trip. Did you get to see the 4 foot lungfish in there? 

Your phone's shots are really good, the quality of cameras they are putting in modern smartphones has gotten to a point where they work well for a lot of thing.

Disney does a really amazing job with their aquatic displays, and their gardening is excellent. Animal Kingdom is one of my favorite places in WDW. The one area with 6 foot long shark catfish, and the tank with the full grown Pacus swimming with otters both captivated me. There's so much to see that they have tucked away in one corner or another. The kids are less thrilled about that park since they know their parents will be stopping to look at everything.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

I must have missed the lungfish. Just got home. Aside from a little, well, more then a little algae all my fish survived. Even the tetra with the missing gill cover. Somehow my betta tanks thermometer got unplugged so came home to a 70 degree tank. Hoping it doesn't set back the betta cause I just finished treating for some fin rot. My bacopa, wisteria, and red ludwigia all bent over from hitting the waters surface. Guess I have to do some trimming. 
Animal kingdowm is my favorite too. Big into aninmals. I have two dogs, English mastiff and a cairn terrier, three cats, now the fish. Didn't get to do a lot cause my son has a limited attention span so lines are difficult for him. He did enjoy the Nemo show and the lion king show. His eyes were wide open. 
Well. Onto unpacking. Will post some more pictures tonight. Still a lot of cool ones.


----------



## jeepguy (Jul 24, 2013)

Some more cichlids








Turtle, sorry about the exit signs. Nothing I could do








Don't know what this is








Seahorse breeding tank








Anyone need some clownfish?








I think that will just about do it. I have more but I don't want to bore anyone.


----------

